# Pillows



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya

When is it ok to let babies sleep with pillows?

My two have disney pillow things in their cots with them which they lie propped on for their bedtime bottles.  They usually fall asleep immediately after their bottles and still lie on or cuddle into the pillows!!!!  Do you think this is ok?  I didn't really think about it much but then started to worry if I was doing any damage to their backs and spines as they were not always lying flat.

Hope you can help.

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Babies can have pillows from 12 mths (those designed for babys)

How old are they now??

Jxx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Jeanette

Thanks for that.  Can't believe they'll be 13 months next week!!!!! Where has the time gone!!!!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

OMG where has the time gone!!

mind you molly is 2 in april!!  

jxx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow!!!!

Wot you got planned for her birthday then hon?

Once again, thanks for your help - it's much appreciated.

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

UMMMMMMM

Havent thought about it yet!!!!   

jxxxx


----------

